# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Ειμαι ελαττωματικος

## Ορέστης

1. Εχω μεγαλη δειλια. Οταν φοβαμαι κολλανε στο μυαλο μου ενοχικες ιδεες. Πιστευω οτι κανω κατι κακο. Οποιαδηποτε κατηγορια μου προσαψουν, την πιστευω. Αλλα και γενικοτερα πραγματα για τα οποια εκφραζονται αντιρρησεις στην κοινωνια μπορει να αρχισουν να με βαραινουν. Στο σχολειο μου εκαναν μπουλιγκ και δεν υπερασπιζα τον εαυτο μου γιατι ενιωθα ενοχες να γινω βιαιος (καταλαβαινετε παρτυ που εγινε). Με κοπελες που εχω συμπαθησει νιωθω διαφορες ενοχες. Την τελευταια φορα νομιζα οτι μας κοιτανε με αποδοκιμασια (μας κοιτουσαν για αλλο λογο ομως).

Ξερω οτι για αυτα φταινε η κακοποιηση που υπεστην απο παιδι στα χερια του πατερα, της μανας και του αδερφου μου. Αυτοι με εκαναν να αισθανομαι ενοχος και να μην μπορω να γραψω στα 3 μου τον καθε ασχετο. 

2. Ειμαι ανικανος να προσεγγισω ερωτικα μια κοπελα. Στα 40 μου βρηκα πρωτη φορα το θαρρος να ζητησω σε καποια να βγουμε (αφου μου ειχε ζητησει εκεινη πρωτη ομως - μια σπανιοτατη συγκυρια). Στη διαρκεια του ραντεβου, μού εδωσε πανω απο μια φορα το φως να κανω κινηση, αλλα εγω φοβηθηκα, παροτι το μυαλο μου ελεγε οτι το ηθελε και το ενστικτο μου ελεγε ορμα. Δεν εκανα καν καποια διερευνητικη μανουβρα οπως να πλησιασω πιο κοντα της ή να της πιασω το χερι παροτι με ακουμπαγε η ιδια. Κοιταζα συνεχεια ατομα που μας κοιτουσαν και αισθανομουν ντροπη. 

3. Δεν ξερω πως να κανω μια σχεση χωρις να μπλεξω απο την αρχη με το ερωτικο συναισθημα. Συνηθως οι ανθρωποι πρωτα γουσταρονται, μετα τα φτιαχνουν, μετα ερωτευονται. Εγω πρωτα ερωτευομαι και αν δεν ειμαι ερωτευμενος δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θελω να το συνεχισω. Δεν ξερω γιατι συμβαινει αυτο. Ισως νιωθω υποκριτης αν δεν την αγαπαω ή ισως νιωθω οτι δε μπορω να ειμαι αρκετα δοτικος μαζι της. 

Συνδυαζοντας αυτα τα τρια συμπεραινω οτι δεν μπορω να προσαρμοστω κοινωνικα ακομα και οταν μου δινεται η ευκαιρια. 

Παρηγορω τον εαυτο μου οτι η κοπελα που εχασα ετσι κι αλλιως ηθελε κατι επφανειακο απο εμενα. Οτι θα πληγωνομουν περισσοτερο στο τελος αν ειχα ανταποκριθει στα καλεσματα της. Οτι ειμαι καλυτερα μονος μου στη μιζερια, ενω αυτη την ιδια στιγμη χαιρεται τη ζωη της με αλλους. 

Αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα νομιζω οτι κοροιδευω τον εαυτο μου. Οτι επρεπε να τολμησω και να προσπαθησω να φερω τη σχεση στα μετρα μου, αφου ετσι κι αλλιως οι περισσοτερες σχεσεις δεν ξεκινανε με αμοιβαιο ερωτα, και αν ειχα αποτυχει, θα μου ειχε μεινει η εμπειρια. Εγω επελεξα να μην ζησω, απο δειλια.

----------


## mindcrime

Κοίτα το να προσεγγίσεις μία κοπέλα, έχει πολλές καταλήξεις, από το να σε χλευάσει, μέχρι το να γουστάρει. Είναι θέμα χαρακτήρα της κοπέλας. Αν εσύ πας αδιαφορώντας για το αποτέλεσμα τότε ξέρεις δεν χάνεις και κάτι. Αν από την άλλη είσαι ευαίσθητος και πληγωθείς επειδή έπεσες σε ένα καριολόμουνο που για την πλάκα της μπορεί να σε χλευάσει, θα έχεις θέμα. Το ιδανικότερο είναι να είσαι πάγος ανεξάρτητα από το αποτέλεσμα. Αν μπορείς τότε όλα είναι πιο εύκολα. Ο έρωτας, δεν έχει σειρά, είναι ό,τι να 'ναι.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Σ


> 1. Εχω μεγαλη δειλια. Οταν φοβαμαι κολλανε στο μυαλο μου ενοχικες ιδεες. Πιστευω οτι κανω κατι κακο. Οποιαδηποτε κατηγορια μου προσαψουν, την πιστευω. Αλλα και γενικοτερα πραγματα για τα οποια εκφραζονται αντιρρησεις στην κοινωνια μπορει να αρχισουν να με βαραινουν. Στο σχολειο μου εκαναν μπουλιγκ και δεν υπερασπιζα τον εαυτο μου γιατι ενιωθα ενοχες να γινω βιαιος (καταλαβαινετε παρτυ που εγινε). Με κοπελες που εχω συμπαθησει νιωθω διαφορες ενοχες. Την τελευταια φορα νομιζα οτι μας κοιτανε με αποδοκιμασια (μας κοιτουσαν για αλλο λογο ομως).
> 
> Ξερω οτι για αυτα φταινε η κακοποιηση που υπεστην απο παιδι στα χερια του πατερα, της μανας και του αδερφου μου. Αυτοι με εκαναν να αισθανομαι ενοχος και να μην μπορω να γραψω στα 3 μου τον καθε ασχετο. 
> 
> 2. Ειμαι ανικανος να προσεγγισω ερωτικα μια κοπελα. Στα 40 μου βρηκα πρωτη φορα το θαρρος να ζητησω σε καποια να βγουμε (αφου μου ειχε ζητησει εκεινη πρωτη ομως - μια σπανιοτατη συγκυρια). Στη διαρκεια του ραντεβου, μού εδωσε πανω απο μια φορα το φως να κανω κινηση, αλλα εγω φοβηθηκα, παροτι το μυαλο μου ελεγε οτι το ηθελε και το ενστικτο μου ελεγε ορμα. Δεν εκανα καν καποια διερευνητικη μανουβρα οπως να πλησιασω πιο κοντα της ή να της πιασω το χερι παροτι με ακουμπαγε η ιδια. Κοιταζα συνεχεια ατομα που μας κοιτουσαν και αισθανομουν ντροπη. 
> 
> 3. Δεν ξερω πως να κανω μια σχεση χωρις να μπλεξω απο την αρχη με το ερωτικο συναισθημα. Συνηθως οι ανθρωποι πρωτα γουσταρονται, μετα τα φτιαχνουν, μετα ερωτευονται. Εγω πρωτα ερωτευομαι και αν δεν ειμαι ερωτευμενος δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θελω να το συνεχισω. Δεν ξερω γιατι συμβαινει αυτο. Ισως νιωθω υποκριτης αν δεν την αγαπαω ή ισως νιωθω οτι δε μπορω να ειμαι αρκετα δοτικος μαζι της. 
> 
> Συνδυαζοντας αυτα τα τρια συμπεραινω οτι δεν μπορω να προσαρμοστω κοινωνικα ακομα και οταν μου δινεται η ευκαιρια. 
> ...


Σε όλα τα σχόλια που κάνεις πάντα έχω μια απορία Ορέστη. Δεν θυμάμαι πότε αν μου την έχεις λύσει, εχω την εντύπωση οτι σε εχω ρωτήσει. Αν μου έχεις απαντήσει, συγνώμη αλλά δεν το θυμάμαι.
Γιατί δεν εχεις επισκεφτεί ποτέ στην ζωή σου ψυχολόγο;

----------


## Ορέστης

Το εχω εξηγησει αλλη φορα. Αν εχεις να σχολιασεις κατι επι του θε,ματος, ελευθερα

----------


## george1520

Επειδή εγώ δεν ήμουν μέσα εκείνη την "άλλη φορά" θα ήθελα να μαθω.. Αν και εκείνη την φορά εγώ ήμουν αυτός που σε ρώτησε και δεν είχες απαντήσει.

----------


## mindcrime

Λοιπόν σκέφτηκα να κάνω ένα πείραμα με δύσκολα στάνταρ στο φόρουμ, για να δεις την πραγματικότητα, το οποίο ευελπιστώ να το απαντήσουν οι γυναίκες για να δεις πόσο εύκολο ή δύσκολο είναι το πέσιμο και ποια η πιθανή κατάληξη του.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Λοιπόν σκέφτηκα να κάνω ένα πείραμα με δύσκολα στάνταρ στο φόρουμ, για να δεις την πραγματικότητα, το οποίο ευελπιστώ να το απαντήσουν οι γυναίκες για να δεις πόσο εύκολο ή δύσκολο είναι το πέσιμο και ποια η πιθανή κατάληξη του.


Αλλο το πεσιμο, αλλο να στην πεφτει, να την θες, και να μην κανεις τιποτα.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Το εχω εξηγησει αλλη φορα. Αν εχεις να σχολιασεις κατι επι του θε,ματος, ελευθερα


Δεν θυμάμαι την απάντηση σου. Αν μπορείς απάντησε ξανά.. 

Επι του θέματος σχολιάζω. Η ερώτηση που σου κάνω ειναι σχετική με το θέμα σου..

----------


## Ορέστης

Οι γονεις μου με ελεγαν ψυχοπαθη απο μικρο παιδι και απειλουσαν να με κλεισουν στο τρελοκομειο. Δε χρειαζεται να εξηγησω περισσοτερα.

----------


## elis

εγω θα παω τρελοκομειο στα 40 μου

----------


## Ορέστης

> εγω θα παω τρελοκομειο στα 40 μου


Μια χαρα εισαι φιλε.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Οι γονεις μου με ελεγαν ψυχοπαθη απο μικρο παιδι και απειλουσαν να με κλεισουν στο τρελοκομειο. Δε χρειαζεται να εξηγησω περισσοτερα.


Ορέστη, εγώ δεν σε ρώτησα για τους γονείς σου. Σε ρώτησε ΓΙΑ ΕΣΕΝΑ. Γιατί ΕΣΥ δεν έχεις επισκεφτεί ποτέ ψυχολόγο.
ΕΣΥ εχεις υποχρέωση να αλλάξεις τον ευατο σου, κανέναν άλλον.
Πάντα αποφεύγεις να συζητήσεις αυτό το θέμα αλλά σου αρέσει να συζητάς πόσο άδικη και άσχημη είναι η ζωή, πόσο άσχημα σου φέρονται οι υπόλοιποι, για τις κοπέλες, για την σχολή, για την δουλειά, για το φαΐ κτλ κτλ.
Και σε ρωτάω. Εσυ τι κάνεις για όλα αυτά;

----------


## oubna1

Σεξ εχεις κανει στη ζωη σου; Εμφανησιακα πως εισαι; Περαν των ερωτικων, εισαι κοινωνικος; Η δειλια αφορα μονο το ερωτικο κομματι ή εισαι δειλος επαγγελματικα, φιλικα, κοινωνικα; Υπηρξα δειλος σε πολλα πραγματα. Σχεδον ξεπερασα ολες μου τις δειλιες εκτος απο μια. Αν, στα 25 μου, ειχα τα μυαλα και τις γνωσεις που εχω τωρα θα ειχα ξεπερασει και την σημαντικοτερη δειλια που ουσιαστικα μου στερησε τη μιση απο τη ζωη που θα πρεπει να εχει ενας ανθρωπος για να ειναι ολοκληρωμενος. Τωρα πια ειναι αργα. Πρεπει να αντιμετωπισεις τις δειλιες σου, εστω και αν κινδυνευεις να στραπατσαριστεις για λιγο.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ορέστη, εγώ δεν σε ρώτησα για τους γονείς σου. Σε ρώτησε ΓΙΑ ΕΣΕΝΑ. Γιατί ΕΣΥ δεν έχεις επισκεφτεί ποτέ ψυχολόγο.
> ΕΣΥ εχεις υποχρέωση να αλλάξεις τον ευατο σου, κανέναν άλλον.
> Πάντα αποφεύγεις να συζητήσεις αυτό το θέμα αλλά σου αρέσει να συζητάς πόσο άδικη και άσχημη είναι η ζωή, πόσο άσχημα σου φέρονται οι υπόλοιποι, για τις κοπέλες, για την σχολή, για την δουλειά, για το φαΐ κτλ κτλ.
> Και σε ρωτάω. Εσυ τι κάνεις για όλα αυτά;


Δεν καταλαβαινεις τι αφηνει ψυχολογικα αυτο που ανεφερα.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Σεξ εχεις κανει στη ζωη σου; Εμφανησιακα πως εισαι; Περαν των ερωτικων, εισαι κοινωνικος; Η δειλια αφορα μονο το ερωτικο κομματι ή εισαι δειλος επαγγελματικα, φιλικα, κοινωνικα; Υπηρξα δειλος σε πολλα πραγματα. Σχεδον ξεπερασα ολες μου τις δειλιες εκτος απο μια. Αν, στα 25 μου, ειχα τα μυαλα και τις γνωσεις που εχω τωρα θα ειχα ξεπερασει και την σημαντικοτερη δειλια που ουσιαστικα μου στερησε τη μιση απο τη ζωη που θα πρεπει να εχει ενας ανθρωπος για να ειναι ολοκληρωμενος. Τωρα πια ειναι αργα. Πρεπει να αντιμετωπισεις τις δειλιες σου, εστω και αν κινδυνευεις να στραπατσαριστεις για λιγο.


Πως τις ξεπερασες;

----------


## Remedy

καλημερα.
η δειλια ειναι πολυ συνηθισμενη σε ατομα που δεν εχουν εμπειριες, ασχετως της ηλικιας τους.
δεν ειναι καποιο ελλατωμα.
δεν εκανες κινηση, φλερταρες και τολμησες και βγηκες ομως.
εβγαλες ενα πολυ σωστο συμπερασμα, οτι αν ειχες τολμησει, δεν θα γινοταν και κατι τραγικο, το πολυ πολυ να επαιρνες μια αποριψη. δεν θα παθαινες κατι.
οσο για το οτι θελεις να εισαι ερωτευμενος για να προχωρησεις, ουτε αυτο ειναι ελλατωμα. υπαρχουν και κοπελες που δεν προχωρανε γρηγορα σε μια γνωριμια και το θελουν αυτο το χαρακτηριστικο απο εναν ανδρα.
μην αποθαρρυνεσαι.
συνεχισε να προσπαθεις για γνωριμιες και καποια στιγμη, καποια θα παει καλα.
να μην χανεις το κουραγιο σου.

----------


## Ορέστης

Η ζωη δινει λιγες ευκαιριες. Νομιζω επισης οτι τα μεταξωτα βρακια θελουν και μεταξωτους κωλους και δε νομιζω να μπορει καποια να με αγαπησει με τα ελαττωματα μου. Ταυτοχρονα εχω να αντιπαλεψω ολα τα αλλα προβληματα της ζωης - συνεχεια προκυπτει ενα καινουριο. Ειναι σα να προσπαθω να σηκωσω ενα βαρος και μολις το σηκωσω λιγο, καποιος προσθετει ενα ακομα και πεφτει και με πλακωνει.

----------


## BlackCoral

Σύμφωνα με ποιον; Εννοώ με τι σε συγκρίνεις; Σίγουρα έχεις στο μυαλό σου Αυτό-Που-Δεν-Είναι-Ελαττωματικό.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Δεν καταλαβαινεις τι αφηνει ψυχολογικα αυτο που ανεφερα.


Καταλαβαίνω και πολύ καλά μάλιστα. Και οι δικοί μου γονείς μου άφησαν ψυχολογικά. Αποφάσισα όμως να κάνω κάτι για αυτό, αντί να τους κατηγορώ και να περιμένω μαγικά κάτι να αλλάξει.. Γιατί δεν αλλάζει.
Πήγα σε ψυχολόγο και ακόμη πάω.. Υπηρχαν περίοδοι που δουλεύα και ολη μέρα, ναι δεν ήταν οτι καλυτερο. Ναι, και εγω θα προτιμούσα να τα είχα όλα έτοιμα και να αράζα στις παραλίες με τις ποταρες μου.δεν θα άλλαζα όμως τίποτα απο αυτα που πέρασα στο παρελθόν γιατί με έκαναν αυτό που είμαι σήμερα.
Ψαξε στην περιοχή σου για τα κέντρα ψυχικής υγείας..

----------


## Ορέστης

> καλημερα.
> η δειλια ειναι πολυ συνηθισμενη σε ατομα που δεν εχουν εμπειριες, ασχετως της ηλικιας τους.
> δεν ειναι καποιο ελλατωμα.
> δεν εκανες κινηση, φλερταρες και τολμησες και βγηκες ομως.
> εβγαλες ενα πολυ σωστο συμπερασμα, οτι αν ειχες τολμησει, δεν θα γινοταν και κατι τραγικο, το πολυ πολυ να επαιρνες μια αποριψη. δεν θα παθαινες κατι.
> οσο για το οτι θελεις να εισαι ερωτευμενος για να προχωρησεις, ουτε αυτο ειναι ελλατωμα. υπαρχουν και κοπελες που δεν προχωρανε γρηγορα σε μια γνωριμια και το θελουν αυτο το χαρακτηριστικο απο εναν ανδρα.
> μην αποθαρρυνεσαι.
> συνεχισε να προσπαθεις για γνωριμιες και καποια στιγμη, καποια θα παει καλα.
> να μην χανεις το κουραγιο σου.


Επισης δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δε θα γινοταν κατι τραγικο. Το συμπεραινω, αλλα δεν το πιστευω. Εξακολουθω να εχω φοβια. Οτι διαπραττω καποιου ειδους παρενοχληση. Ισως ειναι ενα ειδος ενοχικου ιδεοψυχαναγκασμου. Οταν περπατουσαμε μου περνουσαν σκεψεις οτι ο κοσμος με κρινει γιατι ειμαι μεγαλυτερος. Αλλα επιπλεον μαλλον φταιει οτι δεν εχω εκτεθει στη γυναικεια επιθυμια. Δεν ξερω πως ειναι μια γυναικα να με επιθυμει σεξουαλικα. 
Ετσι δεν ειχα την αισθηση οτι θα της εδινα κατι που επιθυμει. Γενικα μου φαινεται περιεργο να μπορω εγω να εμπνευσω τετοια συναισθηματα.

----------


## Twome22

Ορέστη σε πολλούς ανθρώπους δυστυχώς οι πρώτοι άνθρωποι που τους κάνουν μπούλινγκ είναι η οικογένεια τους, λυπάμαι που έπεσες σε μια τέτοια οικογένεια και λυπάμαι που υπέστης ακόμα περισσότερο μπούλινγκ από το σχολείο,αυτο όλο μαζί έφτιαξε κάποια κομμάτια από το χαρακτήρα σου, είναι κάτι που πρεπει να το δέκτης, το ότι δεν υπερασπιστές τον εαυτό σου είναι φυσιολογικό είναι θέμα φόβου δεν είσαι ο πρώτος σε αυτό ούτε ο τελευταίος το θέμα είναι ότι μέχρι τώρα είσαι εδώ ζεις ακόμα και προσπαθείς, μην σκέφτεσαι επειδή είσαι 40 ότι τελείωσαν όλα, για μένα είναι κάτι χαρούμενο που προσπάθησες να κάνεις σχέση με κάποια κοπέλα χωρίς να έχει καμία σημασία αν βγήκε η δεν βγήκε σε κάτι, θέλει εξάσκηση αρκετά να κοινονικοποιησε με άλλους ανθρώπους, τώρα στο θέμα αν σε κοιτάνε άλλοι η όχι και να σε κοιτάνε τι πάει να πη αυτό? Εσύ ελέγχεις την ζωή σου όχι αυτοί, οι ξένοι που σε κοιτάνε δεν σε ξέρουν και ούτε θα τους δεις και αύριο, δεν ζουν μαζί σου δεν είναι μέσα στο σπίτι σου είναι απλά περαστικες σκιές. Και φυσικά ΔΕΝ ΕΊΣΑΙ ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟΣ σίγουρα έχεις κάνει πολλά όμορφα πράγματα στην ζωή σου δεν γίνετε να σε χαρακτηριζεις με αυτή την λέξη.. Αν είσαι εσύ ανίκανος τότε είμαι και εγώ και όλοι πάνω στο πλανήτη, οι γονείς σου απλά σε μεγάλωσαν με τους τρόπους που τους μεγάλωσαν οι γονείς τους μέχρι εκεί ξέρουν και δεν θέλησαν να μάθουν περισσότερα για να γίνουν καλύτεροι γονείς... Είσαι αρκετά μεγάλος για να μην τους αφήσεις να σε επηρεάζουν με αυτό τον τρόπο και όχι μόνο τους γονείς σου αλλά και οποιονδήποτε, με τον έρωτα και αν βρεις σύντροφό αν θέλεις θα βρεις και μερρικες φορές έρχετε από εκεί που δεν το περιμένεις οπότε μην φοβάσαι μην τα παρατάς προσπάθησε όσο μπορείς ότι μπορείς..

----------


## Ορέστης

Σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα λογια. Ευχομαι κι εσυ να ξεπερασεις τα προβληματα σου

----------


## hlias1988

Ορεστη γεια σου!
πως σου περναει η μερα τι κανεις?

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ορεστη γεια σου!
> πως σου περναει η μερα τι κανεις?


Κοιμαμαι. Δεν εχω που να παω.

----------


## hlias1988

κατσε ρε φιλε ! γαμησε την γυμναστικη και τα πρεπει. σιγουρα υπαρχει κατι που σε ευχαριστει! και σιγουρα το κανεις!!!

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/_df_JqSMHG4

----------


## stefamw

Ορεστη ειμαι σαν και σενα, απλα ειμαι 28. Καμια εμπειρια με γυναικες, βασικα δεν εχω ακουμπησει ποτε γυναικα αρα ουτε σχεση κτλ, ακραια κοινωνικη φοβια, γαδ, καταθλιψη, κρισεις πανικου, τρομερα ησυχος και δεν ξερω τι να πω σε μια συζητηση, ειτε ειναι φιλικη ή ερωτικη συναντηση, μακαρι να ειχα κατι να σου προτεινω. Οσες φορες βρεθηκα κοντα με καποια γυναικα που εδειχνε σημαδια οτι της αρεσω, απλα απομακρυνομουν. Ενιωθα τετοιο απιστευτο στρες που με ελουζε κρυος ιδρωτας και σχεδον ετρεμα. Α και εχω δοκιμασει να βγω και με ζαναξ. Για την ακριβεια με το ζαναξ ουτε καν θυμομουν την επομενη μερα και μετα οτι βγηκα, προκαλει καλη απωλεια μνημης, και το θυμασαι σαν ονειρο. Ασε που δεν μπορουσα να μιλησω σωστα απο την επιθετικη υπνηλια του ζαναξ. Η μονη διαφορα ηταν οτι ημουν πιο χαλαρος αλλα στα ματια ετοιμος για υπνο.
Ο μονος τροπος που θα μπορουσα να βγαινω με γυναικες ή να συζησω θα ηταν να εχω κρυμμενο εναν ορο που θα με τροφοδοτει με βαρβιτουρικα εφορου ζωης. Και ναι, εχω παει σε ψυχολογο. Δεν ειδα καμια διαφορα, με λογια δεν λυθηκε τιποτα.
Για την ακριβεια, σκεφτομαι σε λιγα χρονια να παω στο αγιον ορος ειτε σαν εργατης, εθελοντης βοηθος ή μοναχος και να μεινω εκει. Με εχει καταστρεψει πια ψυχολογικα να βλεπω ομορφες γυναικες και να μην μπορω να κανω τιποτα. Πολλες στο παρελθον μου εδειχναν σημαδια μεχρι το σημειο να μου λενε οτι μου αρεσεις κτλ και αν θες να κανουμε κατι. Η απαντηση ηταν παντα οχι. Το να ειμαι με γυναικα χωρις φαρμακα, ειναι απανθρωπο μαρτυριο. Υποτιθεται οτι κανεις σχεση κτλ για να νιωθεις ομορφα, να εκρυγνηται ο οργανισμος απο ορμονες ευτυχιας και αγαπης. Σε μενα δεν ισχυει αυτο. Ειναι μια σκετη κολαση. Ο εγκεφαλος μου ειναι προβληματικος και το εχω αποδεχτει. Εχω δοκιμασει διαφορες νομιμες ή μη ουσιες, με καμια δεν καταφερα να νιωθω ανετα με κοσμο, ποσο μαλλον με το αλλο φυλο. Ειμαι χαμενος απο χερι, κοινωνικα αναπηρος.

----------


## Ορέστης

Ποσες φορεσ εχεις βγει ραντεβου;

Εγω δεν ξερω αν εχω τοσο αγχωδη διαταραχη οσο απλη δειλια. Αφου με πηρε χαμπαρι η χοντρη στο διπλανο παγκακι, σηκωσε το πιγουνι της, και μου επιβληθηκε.

----------


## mindcrime

> Ποσες φορεσ εχεις βγει ραντεβου;
> 
> Εγω δεν ξερω αν εχω τοσο αγχωδη διαταραχη οσο απλη δειλια. Αφου με πηρε χαμπαρι η χοντρη στο διπλανο παγκακι, σηκωσε το πιγουνι της, και μου επιβληθηκε.


Loooooooooooooooooooooooool

----------


## stefamw

> Ποσες φορεσ εχεις βγει ραντεβου;
> 
> Εγω δεν ξερω αν εχω τοσο αγχωδη διαταραχη οσο απλη δειλια. Αφου με πηρε χαμπαρι η χοντρη στο διπλανο παγκακι, σηκωσε το πιγουνι της, και μου επιβληθηκε.


Κατα την διαρκεια του λυκειο και λιγο μετα την αποφοιτηση ειχα βγει με τρεις κοπελες. Με την μια ειχα δοκιμασει τοτε σχεση (αυτη μου ζητησε να κανουμε σχεση) γιατι δεν γνωριζα πολλα για τον εαυτο μου και πως θα αντιμετωπιζα την κατασταση, εν τελη η σχεση τελειωσε 1 βδομαδα μετα γιατι διαβαζαμε για πανελλαδικες. Σχεση θεωρητικα μονο.... Το μονο που καναμε ηταν μονο μια βολτα για καφε σαυτο το διαστημα και 2-3 φιλια στιγμιαια στο στομα και τιποτα παραπερα. Αυτη ειναι και η κοντινοτερη στενη επαφη που ειχα με γυναικα. Αργοτερα μεσω ιντερνετ βγηκα με 2 κοπελες, ημουν υπο την επηρεια Χanax οποτε δεν θυμαμαι πολλα, ουτε καν τις φατσες θυμαμαι, το θυμαμαι σαν ονειρο πολυ αμιδρα. Φυσικα δεν πηγε παραπερα ετσι οπως ημουν. Η μια αργησε πολυ στο ραντεβου, απο το ασφυκτικο αγχος συνεχιζα να παιρνω Xanax οσο περιμενα, και οταν κατσαμε για καφε το παλευα με ενα δυνατο φραπε να διατηρησω τις αισθησεις πριν παθω black out.

----------


## hlias1988

ξερεις κατι ουτε και εγω εχω εμπειριες απο κοπελες... δεν με νοιαζει... ευθυνες αδερφε....
αλλα απο την αλλη ειναι ωραια μια παρεα να μοιραζεσαι τα προβληματα σου... δεν το μηδενιζω..

----------


## stefamw

> ξερεις κατι ουτε και εγω εχω εμπειριες απο κοπελες... δεν με νοιαζει... ευθυνες αδερφε....
> αλλα απο την αλλη ειναι ωραια μια παρεα να μοιραζεσαι τα προβληματα σου... δεν το μηδενιζω..


Παρεα ναι, κατα την αποψη μου βρισκεις πρωτα μια παρεα, και απο κει γνωριζεις καποια και το προσπαθεις. Η μονη μου ελπιδα με κοπελα θα ηταν μια στην ιδια κατασταση με μενα, ισως εσωστρεφεια με κοινωνικο αγχος, καμια σεξουαλικη εμπειρια ή γενικοτερα καμια εμπειρια με αγορια, δηλαδη να ειμαι ο πρωτος της και αυτη η πρωτη μου, οποτε θα καταλαβαινομασταν. Βελονα στα αχυρα δηλαδη ψαχνω. Το μονο που θα καταφερνα με καποια πιθανη γνωριμια ή reunion με κοπελα απο τη σχολη παλια, θα ηταν να γινω ρεζιλι απο την απειρια μου σε ολους τους τομεις και να φοβαμαι να μην με δει κανενας μετα, γιατι ετσι ειναι στις επαρχιες.
Οποτε το να προσπαθησω να γνωρισω καποια απο dating sites και να πηγαινε σε σχεση δεν θα ειχε αποτελεσμα. Θα ηταν ενα φρικτο μαρτυριο. Και με οσες δοκιμασα να βγω κτλ και εβλεπα οτι υπηρεχε ενδιαφερον, αυτοματα παθαινα καταθλιψη γιατι σκεφτομουν στο μυαλο πως θα ηταν να ειμασταν μαζι και να περνουσαμε ωραια και μετα να την εχανα και να πεθαινα απο καταθλιψη. Αρα σχεση για μενα σημαινει = αγχος, κρισεις πανικου, φοβερη καταθλιψη, απογοητευση, απελπισια, εθισμος σε χαπια και καταστροφη στα λιγοστα οικονομικα μου. Το βλεπω δηλαδη σαν μαζοχισμο. Απλα δεν γινεται τελος, πρεπει να μαθω να ζω ετσι και να το αποδεχτω. Εστω μονο να ειχα μια παρεα να βγαιναμε και να καναμε πραγματα και δεν με ενδιαφερουν τοτε καθολου σχεσεις και γυναικες.

----------


## hlias1988

> Παρεα ναι, κατα την αποψη μου βρισκεις πρωτα μια παρεα, και απο κει γνωριζεις καποια και το προσπαθεις. Η μονη μου ελπιδα με κοπελα θα ηταν μια στην ιδια κατασταση με μενα, ισως εσωστρεφεια με κοινωνικο αγχος, καμια σεξουαλικη εμπειρια ή γενικοτερα καμια εμπειρια με αγορια, δηλαδη να ειμαι ο πρωτος της και αυτη η πρωτη μου, οποτε θα καταλαβαινομασταν. Βελονα στα αχυρα δηλαδη ψαχνω. Το μονο που θα καταφερνα με καποια πιθανη γνωριμια ή reunion με κοπελα απο τη σχολη παλια, θα ηταν να γινω ρεζιλι απο την απειρια μου σε ολους τους τομεις και να φοβαμαι να μην με δει κανενας μετα, γιατι ετσι ειναι στις επαρχιες.
> Οποτε το να προσπαθησω να γνωρισω καποια απο dating sites και να πηγαινε σε σχεση δεν θα ειχε αποτελεσμα. Θα ηταν ενα φρικτο μαρτυριο. Και με οσες δοκιμασα να βγω κτλ και εβλεπα οτι υπηρεχε ενδιαφερον, αυτοματα παθαινα καταθλιψη γιατι σκεφτομουν στο μυαλο πως θα ηταν να ειμασταν μαζι και να περνουσαμε ωραια και μετα να την εχανα και να πεθαινα απο καταθλιψη. Αρα σχεση για μενα σημαινει = αγχος, κρισεις πανικου, φοβερη καταθλιψη, απογοητευση, απελπισια, εθισμος σε χαπια και καταστροφη στα λιγοστα οικονομικα μου.


εχεις δικιο φιλε μου και εγω καπως ετσι ειμαι... εντωμεταξυ φοβαμε την απογοητευση. σε περιπτωση που δεν ποιασει το γλυκο μετα θα ειμαι ποιο χαλια απο ποτε!

----------


## stefamw

> εχεις δικιο φιλε μου και εγω καπως ετσι ειμαι... εντωμεταξυ φοβαμε την απογοητευση. σε περιπτωση που δεν ποιασει το γλυκο μετα θα ειμαι ποιο χαλια απο ποτε!


Ναι ειναι αυτο που λεμε, καλυτερα να μην δοκιμασεις κατι ποτε, παρα να παρεις μια μικρη γευση τι θα εχανες και να εισαι σκατα για μηνες μετα. Αυτη την σχεση που εκανα με το εστω στιγμιαιο φιλη μου εχει χαραχτει βαθια στη μνημη.

----------


## Ορέστης

Aκομα αναρωτιεμαι γιατι εγινε ξαφνικα εχθρος μου. Γιατι δεν ηθελε να μου ξαναμιλησει, ουτε να με ξαναδει. Τοσο προσβλητικο ηταν που αγνοησα για μια ημερα το μηνυμα της; Και εκεινη στη μεση της συζητησης μου αρχιζε τα ναι, οκ, θα παω για υπνο. Της εξηγησα οτι ενιωθα σα να μη γουσταρει να μου μιλαει. Πειραχτηκε στ'αληθεια. Το ενιωσα να ξεπηδαει μεσα απο τη φραση της: "Ορεστη δεν μου απαντας σημερα ε;".

Δε μπορουσαμε να το συζητησουμε; Δεν γινοταν να τα βρουμε; Δεν καταλαβαινω τι εγινε. Η πληγη μεσα μου δεν κλεινει.

----------


## klm17122015

Καλησπέρα σας παιδιά, προτεινω εφοσον μενετε στην ιδια πολη να οργανωσετε μια συναντηση για ανταλλαγη αποψεων, απο εδω μεσα δεν νομιζω οτι βοηθιέστε ιδιατερα... Θα ερχομουν και εγω σε μια τετοια συναντηση αλλα μενω επαρχια

----------


## el.gre

Μάλιστα. Παιδιά αν είστε πολλοί που είστε έτσι δεν είναι καλό αυτό. Κ ύστερα αναρωτιομαστε οι γυναίκες που πήγαν οι άντρες γιατί δεν κάνουν κίνηση κ τέτοια... Να το ξεπερασετε

----------


## Nikolas73

Όλοι μας είμαστε ελαττωματικοι εκ κατασκευής. Ο καθένας το βλέπει από τη δική του σκοπιά. Άλλοι στην ηλικία σου - μας έχουν βγάλει τα μάτια τους και έχουν μετανοήσει, κλείνονται σε μοναστήρια και προφητεύουν για τον Αντίχριστο, τα μικροτσίπ και το χάραγμα. Είσαι αυτός που είσαι. Είσαι ρομαντικός. Από εκεί και πέρα δεν υπάρχει έρωτας χωρίς να νιώσεις πρώτα σεξουαλική έλξη. Η διαφορά είναι στο πώς προσεγγίζεις το θήραμα. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα ένιωθες ποτέ έρωτα για μια κοπέλα που μουστάκι, τρίχες στο πηγούνι, τόσο υπέρβαρη που θα την έφερνε γερανός στο ραντεβού και τα μπούτια της θα ήταν γεμάτα πληγές επειδή τρίβονται μεταξύ όταν περπατάει από το πολύ λίπος. Αν κάποια κοπέλα θέλει κάτι επιφανειακό και σου αρέσει, δωστης το χωρίς να το φιλοσοφεις.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Θα ορκιζομουν οτι αυτό ήταν θεμα του Αντώνη.

----------


## Vox

> Εγω πρωτα ερωτευομαι και αν δεν ειμαι ερωτευμενος δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θελω να το συνεχισω. Δεν ξερω γιατι συμβαινει αυτο.


Ίσως να είσαι ημισεξουαλικός (demisexual). Από αυτή την ιστοσελίδα:

*Demisexual:* Someone who can only experience sexual attraction or desire after an emotional bond has been formed (or the adjective describing a person as such). This is different from the choice to abstain from sex until certain criteria are met.

Επαφίεται σε σένα να πεις αν βρίσκεσαι στο πρώτο ή στο δεύτερο σκέλος της ανωτέρω διατύπωσης.

----------


## Nikolas73

> Ίσως να είσαι ημισεξουαλικός (demisexual). Από αυτή την ιστοσελίδα:
> 
> *Demisexual:* Someone who can only experience sexual attraction or desire after an emotional bond has been formed (or the adjective describing a person as such). This is different from the choice to abstain from sex until certain criteria are met.
> 
> Επαφίεται σε σένα να πεις αν βρίσκεσαι στο πρώτο ή στο δεύτερο σκέλος της ανωτέρω διατύπωσης.


Έλα που είναι το παιδί ντεμισεξουαλ. Μια χαρά "ντούρος" ακούγεται. Απλά είναι υπερβολικά ρομαντικός και ντροπαλός. Λες και βγήκε από μυθιστόρημα του Καρόλου Ντίκενς

----------


## elis

Ο ορεστησ ειναι κοριτσι φιλη μου
Ετσι νομιζω τουλαχιστον

----------


## Nikolas73

> Ο ορεστησ ειναι κοριτσι φιλη μου
> Ετσι νομιζω τουλαχιστον


Έστω και αν δεν είναι αγόρι, από αυτά που γράφει, δεν προκύπτει η έλλειψη σεξουαλικής έλξης χωρίς έρωτα, αλλά διστακτικότητα γενικά, φοβία

----------

